# ❚❚ [Verticality by Duality92] ❚❚



## Duality92 (Nov 29, 2016)

​


> *ver′ti·cal′i·ty
> [vur-ti-kuh l]*
> _adjective
> 1.
> ...






*Parts List*


> *Hardware*
> AMD A10-7890K
> Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI
> G.Skill Trident X 2*8GB 2400/10
> ...






Progress as of 2016-11-29


​


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 29, 2016)

*reminds me of.........desirable design tho*


----------



## Duality92 (Nov 29, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> *reminds me of.........desirable design tho*



I'll put it beside my P3 when I'm done


----------



## Duality92 (Nov 30, 2016)

​
So I just got confirmation from AMD that I'll be getting an A10-7890K for the final piece of hardware


----------



## Duality92 (Jan 25, 2017)

All of it's cables are cut at 3 inches already


----------



## Duality92 (Jan 31, 2017)

I redesigned the motherboard tray yesterday as I found that I wouldn't be able to mount the motherboard to the radiator with the layout I had designed previously because of the motherboard mounting. (couldn't access the 140mm fan holes with the motherboard installed). Now I can install the motherboard somewhat easier AFTER fixing it to the radiator.

Try and figure out what all the cable combs are for  32 total wires at the end.




​


----------



## Duality92 (Feb 6, 2017)

Here are pictures of my custom case for the HDPlex 160W (new revision). Since it's a PicoPSU style power supply and I didn't want to mount it to the motherboard, this is my solution


----------



## Duality92 (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is an update. I have completed the power supply case, the power supply bracket and the pump bracket. The main thing left to do is finalize the motherboard mount and make a few spacers for various locations to keep things even. Possibly 140mm fan grills too if I have long enough M3 screws.













​


----------



## Duality92 (May 29, 2017)

So the build isn't dead and I appologize for the lack of updates, I was faced with a big problem, the motherboard I had modded to remove the 24-pin and 4-pin connectors didn't survive the surgery I put it through. I had to order a new motherboard and design a custom PCB to achieve the look I was after


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 5, 2017)

Here is the custom PCB with everything soldered


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 12, 2017)

PSU and SATA power sleeved


----------



## Duality92 (Apr 7, 2018)

So here are the final pictures 

Not 100% happy with how things turned out to be honest, so there will definetly be a Verticality II eventually!


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 8, 2018)

This is pr0n already. THUMBS UP


----------



## Duality92 (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks


----------

